# I’m Not Racist, My Daddy Is Black...



## itsallaboutattitude (Jul 3, 2019)

Forget about having a black friend.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Jul 4, 2019)

She's loco en la cabeza!


----------



## Laela (Jul 5, 2019)

.. how is this breaking news? lol


----------



## kcbelle925 (Jul 5, 2019)

Her nephew is aloha?


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Jul 5, 2019)

Food stamp recipient and trailer park resident - worried about illegal immigrants?


----------



## SoniT (Jul 6, 2019)

White people.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jul 7, 2019)

Laela said:


> .. how is this breaking news? lol


It’s just News.


----------

